# Possible High Temps



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello TSF

I just put together a new build just about 2 and half hours ago.I want to know if my temps are acceptable. I have the 2600k oc to 4.4gz. my motherboard has temperature monitoring software for the desktop while in windows.My idle temps are 28 degrees celcius for cpu and 30 degrees celcius for the MB. I ran Intel's Burn test on Standard testing and my cpu jumped to a peak of 65 degrees celcius. My motherboard software gave me a warning that the temps were over 60 degrees? Should I have any worries or are those temps acceptable? Maybe I did'nt apply thermal paste correctly?
I am using
CM 690 2 advance case 1 140mm intake, 120mm and 140mm for top exuaust.
I have a Antec 620 Kuhler Liquid cool setup with a push pull exhaust.
its about 16 degrees celcius here in Canada .
Motherboard is Asus p8p67-M

Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You need to give the thermal paste time to sink into place. Some have about a 200hr set time, in that time all the air is squeezed out from in-between the CPU and heatsink. Then you might see a slight temp drop overtime.
But as far as your temps are now they are fine at 60c. In he BIOS there should be a CPU alarm warning under "PC health" setting it about 65c-70c will be fine and if supported a Shutoff temp at 75c. 
It seems the TCase (Surface of CPU) temp on this CPU is around 72c. In most Sensor programs its labelled "CPU" Temp. The ones labelled CPU/Core#1/2/3/4 are usually referring to the T-Junction of each core that can be about ~10-20c higher than the TCase.


----------



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks.After checking other sites I found that the temps where around normal. I appriciate the info on the max temp alarm settings in bios, I'm about to try it right now.


----------



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

After doing many stress test and so forth I believe the thermal paste has set up properly now. I added an extra 120mm fan to blow some air over the motherboard, cpu overclocked to 4.4ghz my temps on intel burn stress test are 54 degrees with a peak of 57 degrees on the maximum stress test settings


----------

